# كاتب سفر ايوب وزمن كتابته



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

*[COLOR="Navy"[URL="http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10993"]]كاتب سفر ايوب وزمن كتابته[/URL]​​

Holy_bible_1



الشبهة


«قال العالِم اليهودي مايمونيدس إن أيوب شخص رمزي، ووافقه على ذلك بعض علماء المسيحيين».
رد الدكتور منيس عبد النور في كتابه شبهات وهمية حول الكتاب المقدس
[للرد نقول: كاتب السفر: لا ندري من هو النبي الذي كتب هذا السفر. قال البعض إنه أليهو، أو أيوب، أو موسى، أو سليمان، أو إشعياء، أو نبي من عصر الملك منسي، أو حزقيال أو عزرا. وظنَّ لايتفوت أن الآيتين 32 :16 و17 تدلان على أنه أليهو. وقال لوثر إنه سليمان. وقال كثيرون إنه موسى. ولكن بما أنه لا توجد أدنى إشارة إلى حادثة من تاريخ بني إسرائيل فلا يكون موسى. وذهب الأسقف «لورث« و«شولتنس« و«بترس« وغيرهم إلى أنه أيوب، وهو القول الصحيح.. على أن تحديد اسم الكاتب ليس مسألة جوهرية في تقرير قانونية السفر، ولا في أنه وحي من عند الله.].
وهذا الرد كفيل بنسف قدسية الكتاب المقدس


الرد



كاتب السفر هو ايوب وهو شخص حقيقي وعاش بين نوح وابراهيم وهو من ابناء سام

وعن كاتب السفر انه ايوب هذا ما اكده القس منيس بقوله ان الاسقف لورث وشولتنس وبترس وغيرهم الي انه ايوب وهو القول الصحيح

اذا القس منيس يعرض الاراء ويؤكد علي الصحيح منها وهذا امانه منه وليس نسف قدسية كما ادعي المشكك



وتاكيد ان ايوب شخصية حقيقية انه جاء في الكتاب المقدس

اولا اسم ايوب

قاموس سترونج

H347
איּוב
'ı̂yôb
ee-yobe'
From H340; hated (that is, persecuted); Ijob, the patriarch famous for his patience: - Job.

المكروه وهو من فعل يكره بمعني المضطهد ايوب وهو اب مشهور بصبره جوب



قاموس برون

H347
איּוב
'ı̂yôb
BDB Definition:
Job = “hated”
1) a patriarch, the subject of the book of Job
Part of Speech: noun proper masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H340
Same Word by TWOT Number: 78b

مكروه : اب كاتب سفر ايوب

فهو لقب بهذا الاسم بسبب ما حدث له



هذا بالاضافه الي تاكيد الكتاب بعهديه قديم وجديد انه شخص حقيقي

سفر حزقيال 14: 14


وَكَانَ فِيهَا هؤُلاَءِ الرِّجَالُ الثَّلاَثَةُ: نُوحٌ وَدَانِيآلُ وَأَيُّوبُ، فَإِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُخَلِّصُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِبِرِّهِمْ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ


سفر حزقيال 14: 20


وَفِي وَسْطِهَا نُوحٌ وَدَانِيآلُ وَأَيُّوبُ، فَحَيٌّ أَنَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُخَلِّصُونَ ابْنًا وَلاَ ابْنَةً. إِنَّمَا يُخَلِّصُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِبِرِّهِمْ


والعهد الجديد

رسالة يعقوب 5: 11


هَا نَحْنُ نُطَوِّبُ الصَّابِرِينَ. قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ بِصَبْرِ أَيُّوبَ وَرَأَيْتُمْ عَاقِبَةَ الرَّبِّ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ كَثِيرُ الرَّحْمَةِ وَرَؤُوفٌ


وايضا الاسفار القانونية الثانية

سفر طوبيا 2: 12


وانما اذن الرب ان تعرض له هذه التجربة لتكون لمن بعده قدوة صبره كايوب الصديق


سفر طوبيا 2: 15


وكما كان القديس ايوب يعيره الملوك كان انسباء هذا وذووه يسخرون من عيشته قائلين


فهو شخص حقيقي في زمن ملوك ولقبه صديق وقديس وبار



والشخصيات التي فيه هي شخصيات حقيقيه ايضا وتسمي بها البعض في الكتاب المقدس وتؤكد انه عاش في منطقة ادوم قبل ان تكون هناك خلافات بينهم وانقسامات بسبب تبلبل الالسنة

فمثلا

اليفاز التيماني

سفر التكوين 36

10 هذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ بَنِي عِيسُو: أَلِيفَازُ ابْنُ عَدَا امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو، وَرَعُوئِيلُ ابْنُ بَسْمَةَ امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو.
11 وَكَانَ بَنُو أَلِيفَازَ: تَيْمَانَ وَأَوْمَارَ وَصَفْوًا وَجَعْثَامَ وَقَنَازَ.
12 وَكَانَتْ تِمْنَاعُ سُرِّيَّةً لأَلِيفَازَ بْنِ عِيسُو، فَوَلَدَتْ لأَلِيفَازَ عَمَالِيقَ. هؤُلاَءِ بَنُو عَدَا امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو.
13 وَهؤُلاَءِ بَنُو رَعُوئِيلَ: نَحَثُ وَزَارَحُ وَشَمَّةُ وَمِزَّةُ. هؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا بَنِي بَسْمَةَ امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو.
14 وَهؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا بَنِي أُهُولِيبَامَةَ بِنْتِ عَنَى بِنْتِ صِبْعُونَ امْرَأَةِ عِيسُو، وَلَدَتْ لِعِيسُو: يَعُوشَ وَيَعْلاَمَ وَقُورَحَ.
15 هؤُلاَءِ أُمَرَاءُ بَنِي عِيسُو: بَنُو أَلِيفَازَ بِكْرِ عِيسُو: أَمِيرُ تَيْمَانَ وَأَمِيرُ أُومَارَ وَأَمِيرُ صَفْوٍ وَأَمِيرُ قَنَازَ

فهو اسم متكرر في المنطقه ومنطقة تيمان واسم ابن عيسو تيمان ابن اليفاز ولكن صديق ايوب اليفاز من منطقة تيمان



وبلدد الشوحي تسمي به شوح ابن ابراهيم من قطورة

سفر التكوين 25: 2


فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحًا.


وابراهيم صرفهم شرقا ولكن هذا اسم شخص في المنطقه فهو اسم غالبا اقدم من ابن ابراهيم



والثالث صوفر النعماتي اسمه يشبه او المذكر من صفورة زوجة موسي المدانية فهو ايضا اسم متكرر

وكل هؤلاء يتكلمون لغه واحده وهي العبرية مما يشير الي انه غالبا قبل بلبلة الالسنه وهذه نقطه هامة جدا لان الجنسيات الثلاثه هذه تكلموا لغات مختلفه في زمن ما بعد يعقوب



عمر ايوب هو عمر طويل

سفر ايوب 42

42: 16 و عاش ايوب بعد هذا مئة و اربعين سنة و راى بنيه و بني بنيه الى اربعة اجيال

فاربع اجيال في 140 سنه بعد التجربه فهي ثلاث فترات

140 \3 = تقريبا 40 الي 45 سنه وهذا ينطبق كعمر علي ما بعد الطوفان

هذا بالاضافه الي انه غير معروف متي انجب وكم كان عمره قبل الانجاب ولكن يفهم انه كان غني متقدم العمر فقد يكون 140 سنه لان الرب عوضه ضعف كل شيئ فقده الا الاولاد لانه لم يفقدهم فهم في رعاية الرب وايضا عمره الاول لانه لم يفقده

فامامنا ان يكون عوضه ضعف عمره او مثل عمره واميل كما قدمت ان يكون مثل عمره لان عمره الاول لم يضيع

وبخاصه من كمية المواشي الكثيره

سفر ايوب 1

1: 3 و كانت مواشيه سبعة الاف من الغنم و ثلاثة الاف جمل و خمس مئة فدان بقر و خمس مئة اتان و خدمه كثيرين جدا فكان هذا الرجل اعظم كل بني المشرق



فيكون 280 سنه هو يؤكد انه من اجيال من نوح الي ابراهيم وغالبا في زمن فالج او رعو او سروج ولكنه قبل ناحور



ونقطه اخري تساعدنا علي فهم زمنه انه حوارهم مع ايوب يدور حول ان الكوارث تلحق بالاشرار ورغم كل الكوارث التي يتكلموا عنها ولكنهم لا يشيروا الي سدوم وعموره التي حدثت في ايام ابراهيم وهذا يؤكد انه قبل ابراهيم



وبالطبع لا يتكلم عن الضربات العشره التي سمع عنها الكل وشق البحر وغيره مما يؤكد انه قبل موسي وشعب اسرائيل والخروج

ولو كان الكاتب كتب بعد موسي او حتي موسي نفسه لكان اشار الي هذه الامور ولكن هذا يؤكد انه شخص حقيقي وعاش قبل ابراهيم وهو الذي كتب لذلك لم يعرف هذه الامور التي لن يغفلها اي انسان عاش بعدها حينما يتكلم ويضرب امثله عن عقاب الاشرار



اسلوب الكتابة وهي النقر في الصخر

سفر أيوب 19:

19: 23 ليت كلماتي الان تكتب يا ليتها رسمت في سفر

19: 24 و نقرت الى الابد في الصخر بقلم حديد و برصاص



وهذا يدل علي انه قبل القلم الخشبي او الريشه او قبل استخدام الالواح الخشبيه او الطمي المسماريه او اللوح الشمعي اوالجلود

فهو قبل ذلك بكثير جدا فهو اقدم من زمن الكتابه المسماريه علي الالواح الطينيه وهذا اقدم من ابراهيم

هذا بالاضافه الي انه تاكيد ان الذي يكتب هو ايوب وبخاصه ان الكتاب في هذا الزمن قليلين جدا فهذا ليس تاكيد ان ايوب حقيقي وزمنه قبل ابراهيم ولكن ايضا ان الكاتب هو ايوب نفسه وهو يكرر ذلك ويقول

سفر أيوب 31: 35


مَنْ لِي بِمَنْ يَسْمَعُنِي؟ هُوَذَا إِمْضَائِي. لِيُجِبْنِي الْقَدِيرُ. وَمَنْ لِي بِشَكْوَى كَتَبَهَا خَصْمِي،
فتاكدنا انه الكاتب



اسلوب ان اب الاسره يقدم ذبائح عن الاسره فهو الكاهن هذا قبل زمن ابراهيم والي قبل زمن الكهنوت الهاروني

سفر ايوب 1

1: 5 و كان لما دارت ايام الوليمة ان ايوب ارسل فقدسهم و بكر في الغد و اصعد محرقات على عددهم كلهم لان ايوب قال ربما اخطا بني و جدفوا على الله في قلوبهم هكذا كان ايوب يفعل كل الايام

وهو نظام كهنوتي قديم يؤكد نفس الشيئ استمروا عليه بعد نوح

سفر التكوين 8

8: 20 و بنى نوح مذبحا للرب و اخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة و من كل الطيور الطاهرة و اصعد محرقات على المذبح



واتي الي نقطه هامة اخري وهي بعض الالفاظ التي ذكرها ايوب وهي

بهيموث ولوياثان وهم كما شرحت في ملف بهيموث هو من الديناصورات المنقرضه التي كانت قبل الطوفان ولوياثان ايضا من الكائنات البحرية المنقرضه

وقد يكون ايوب سمع عنه من اجداده مثل سام لان الرب لن يكلم ايوب عن شيئ لا يعرفه لان بعد هذا الزمان لم يعرف احد شيئ عن هذه الكائنات حتي بدا علماء الحفريات والتنقيب يكتشفوا الهياكل العظميه

هذا بالاضافه انه يكتب في زمن بدات تبني اهرامات وغالبا قبل ان تبني الثلاث اهرامات

سفر أيوب 3: 14


مَعَ مُلُوكٍ وَمُشِيرِي الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ بَنَوْا أَهْرَامًا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ،


ايضا يتكلم عن عبادة الكواكب

سفر ايوب 31

26 إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ نَظَرْتُ إِلَى النُّورِ حِينَ ضَاءَ، أَوْ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ يَسِيرُ بِالْبَهَاءِ،
27 وَغَوِيَ قَلْبِي سِرًّا، وَلَثَمَ يَدِي فَمِي،

وهي عبادة قديمه جدا قبل ان تنتشر عبادة الاصنام كاشكال للالهة فكان قديما يعبد الشمس والقمر والنجوم علي انها الهة ولم ينحت لها تماثل الا في تقريبا زمن ابراهيم كما وضحت تفصيلا في ملف عبادة اله القمر

فهذا ايضا يؤكد انه قبل زمن ابراهيم



هذا بالاضافه الي ان السفر لا توجد به اي لفظ من الفاظ ما بعد السبي

مكان اقامته

في عوص واسم عوص تعني خشبي

H5780
עוּץ
‛ûts
BDB Definition:
Uz = “wooded”
1) son of Aram and grandson of Seth (noun proper masculine)
2) son of Nahor by Milcah (noun proper masculine)
3) an Edomite, son of Dishan and grandson of Seir (noun proper masculine)
4) the country of Job; probably east and southeast of Palestine somewhere in the Arabian desert (noun proper locative)
Part of Speech: see above in Definition

هو الاسم القديم لارض ادوم

سفر مراثي ارميا

4: 21 اطربي و افرحي يا بنت ادوم يا ساكنة عوص عليك ايضا تمر الكاس تسكرين و تتعرين

وهي غالبا سميت علي اسم

سفر التكوين 10

10: 21 و سام ابو كل بني عابر اخو يافث الكبير ولد له ايضا بنون

10: 22 بنو سام عيلام و اشور و ارفكشاد و لود و ارام

10: 23 و بنو ارام عوص و حول و جاثر و ماش

10: 24 و ارفكشاد ولد شالح و شالح ولد عابر

اذا تاكدنا ان ايوب من ابناء عوص ابن ارام ابن سام وهو في زمن عابر تقريبا كما قدمت سابقا قبل زمن بلبلة الالسن الذي تم بعد ذلك في بابل

وهي في مشرق سعير

سفر ايوب 1

1: 3 و كانت مواشيه سبعة الاف من الغنم و ثلاثة الاف جمل و خمس مئة فدان بقر و خمس مئة اتان و خدمه كثيرين جدا فكان هذا الرجل اعظم كل بني المشرق

وملحوظه مهمه ان المنطقه هي في بعد زمن ابراهيم صارت الي حد ما قاحه والان صحراء جرداء ولكن وصفها بانها شجرية هذا يدل انه في زمن بعد الطوفان بقليل الذي كانت معظم هذه المناطق شجريه حتي بدا الطقس في التغيير تدريجيا واصبحت فيما بعد صحراء وهذا يدل ايضا انه ما قبل ابراهيم وكتب السفر قبل ابراهيم لانه لن يصفها بهذا الاسم شخص يراها صحراء في زمن السبي مثلا



وايضا الذين هجموا علي ماشيته

سفر ايوب 1

1: 15 فسقط عليها السبئيون و اخذوها و ضربوا الغلمان بحد السيف و نجوت انا وحدي لاخبرك

1: 16 و بينما هو يتكلم اذ جاء اخر و قال نار الله سقطت من السماء فاحرقت الغنم و الغلمان و اكلتهم و نجوت انا وحدي لاخبرك

1: 17 و بينما هو يتكلم اذ جاء اخر و قال الكلدانيون عينوا ثلاث فرق فهجموا على الجمال و اخذوها و ضربوا الغلمان بحد السيف و نجوت انا وحدي لاخبرك

والسبئيون هم من ابناء سبأ ابن كوش

سفر التكوين 10: 7


وَبَنُو كُوشَ: سَبَا وَحَوِيلَةُ وَسَبْتَةُ وَرَعْمَةُ وَسَبْتَكَا. وَبَنُو رَعْمَةَ: شَبَا وَدَدَانُ


قبل ان ينتقلوا للجنوب ويكونوا مملكة سبأ لانه من الصعب ان ياتوا من سبأ الي ادوم لياخذوا بعض البقر ولكن هم في البدايه قبل ان ينتشروا في مناطق اخري



يستخد السفر لقب القدير ( شداي ) اكثر من ثلاثين مره اكثر من اي اسم اخر وذكر يهوه بقلة وهذا يؤيد قدم السفر من لغته



اثبات وحيه

اسلوبه الشعري الذي لم يتاثر باختلاف الترجمات فيبقي شعره حتي لو ترجم الي لغات مختلفة



اقتباسات العهد الجديد منه

سفر ايوب 5: 13

و

رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس 3: 19

ونلاحظ في هذا الاقتباس ان معلمنا بولس يقول انه مكتوب فيؤكد ان كلام ايوب هو وحي من الله وهو من اسفار العهد القديم



سفر ايوب 16: 19

و

انجيل مرقس 11: 10



سفر ايوب 41: 3 و 11

و

رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 11: 35



وايضا العهد القديم كثيرا جدا

ايوب 13: 24 و ايوب 4: 9

و خروج 15: 7 و 8 و 10 و 16



ايوب 20: 27

وايوب 18: 15-17

و تثنية 28: 22 -24



وايوب 8: 17 – 19

مع تثنية 28: 36



وايوب 8: 8

و تثنية 32: 7



و ايوب 14: 2-3

ومزامير 90: 5-6



وايوب 28: 12

وامثال 8: 11



وايوب 28: 28

وامثال 1: 7

وايضا النبوات الكثيره جدا عن المسيح

هذا بالاضافه الي الكم الضخم من الاباء الذين تكلموا عن سفر ايوب وقصه ايوب



وايضا دليل مهم علي وحية المقدس وهو الامور العلمية الرائعه التي لم يكتشفها احد الا حديثا واقدر ان اقول ان بعضها لم يكتشف بعد وهذه سافرد لها ملف مستقل



ولكن قبل ان اختم رغم كل ما قدمت الا اني لا انسي ان اوضح ما كتب في السبعينية في ختام السفر شرحا لعمر ايوب ومكانه واقراباؤه

Job lived after [his] affliction a hundred and seventy years: and all the years he lived were two hundred and forty: and Job saw his sons and his sons' sons, the fourth generation. 

This man is described in the Syriac book [as] living in the land of Ausis, on the borders of Idumea and Arabia: and his name before was Jobab; and having taken an Arabian wife, he begot a son whose name was Ennon. And he himself was the son of his father Zare, one of the sons of Esau, and of his mother Bosorrha, so that he was the fifth from Abraam. And these were the kings who reigned in Edom, which country he also ruled over: first, Balac, the son of Beor, and the name of his city was Dennaba: but after Baac, Jobab, who is called Job, and after him Asom, who was governor out of the country of Thaeman: and after him Adad, the son of Barad, who destroyed Madiam in the plain of Moab; and the name of his city was Gethaim. And [his] friends who came to him were Eliphaz, of the children of Esau, king of the Thaemanites, Baldad son of the Sauchaeans, Sophar king of the Kinaeans.
وتخبرنا بان ايوب مات عن عمر 240 سنه 70 قبل التجربه و140 بعد التجربه

وهو وصف في كتاب سرياني انه عاش في ارض عوسيس في حدود ادوم مع العربه ( صحراء دمشق ) واسمه سابقا كان ايوباب وهو اخذ زوجه من العربه وانجب ابن اسمه انون وهو نفسه كان ابن ابيه زاري احد ابناء عيسو وامه بصوره فهو كان الخامس من ابراهيم. وهؤلاء هم الملوك في تقلدوا في ادوم الذي حكم هو فيها ايضا , اولا بالاق ابن بعور واسم مدينته دنبه وبعد يوبابالذي يدعي ايوب وبعده اسوم الذي كان حاكما علي قطر ثيمان وبعده اداد ابن براد الذي دمر مديان في دائرة مؤاب واسم مدينته جيثايم . واصدقاؤه الذين اتوا اليه اليفاز من ابناء عيسو ملك ثايمانتيس وبلدد ابن ساوخاينس و صوفر ملك كينانس.



والمجد لله دائما​[/COLOR]*


----------

